# parasites in senate



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

WASHINGTON-Eighteen senators were sent home from Congress Tuesday after a routine screening found an infestation of nits, larvae, and adult parasites living on the scalps of high-ranking Washington lawmakers. 
The outbreak of head lice, which many are calling the worst in U.S. Senate history, has brought the Capitol to a standstill, with presiding officer Vice President Joe Biden suspending all daily sessions until further notice. 
"I regret to inform the American people that the Senate chamber has been struck by a devastating case of lice," majority leader Harry Reid (D-NV) said. "Although we've already dismissed a number of afflicted senators, and thrown out most of their personal belongings, it is imperative that this issue be resolved as quickly as possible
http://www.theonion.com/content/news/head_lice_going_around_senate?utm_source=onion_rss_daily


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"nits, larvae, and adult parasites"

Thats the regular members, isn't it ??


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Beat me to it Harry!! lol
The press is only writing what we already know. The Senate is made up of a bunch of parasites.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

_And Moses said to Aaron, firsteth I shall send the great scourge to ascend upon the pagan believers. Then a great flood will befall thine within sin.
I shall then sendeth a multitude of non-RINO, Conservative voters to the booth in 20-10 to voteth out the bastards and return the promised land to the Patriots.
_


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Well, as the old saying goes "When you lie down with Washington lobbyists on K Street you'll wake up with head lice." *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Best story I have read today.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys do know its a put on right?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh yeah Jappah, The Onion has set the benchmark for online satirical news and parodies.
Although who would be surprised with those gutter slugs...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> You guys do know its a put on right?


NO!!! Don't do that!!! This story made me happy! Don't say it's fake!

lalalalala I can't hear you! lalalalala


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

But it is the truth.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

StbbrnMedic said:


> Beat me to it Harry!! lol
> The press is only writing what we already know. The Senate is made up of a bunch of parasites.


I alway referred to them as Vermin


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh yeah Jappah, The Onion has set the benchmark for online satirical news and parodies.
> Although who would be surprised with those gutter slugs...


"This is Doyle Redland reporting...."


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

Democ-rats are parasites


----------

